# Fly Tying Step-by-Step - #12 Catalpa Worm



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*#12 Catalpa Worm*

Materials:

#12 Umpqua U301 Streamer, Down Eye, 1x strong, 3XL hook
Senyo Laser Dub, Fl. Chartreuse SL127
Red Ultra 140 Thread
Black Ultra Chenille, micro
#14 Grizzly hackle, size 14

Place hook securely in vice and lay down a base of thread from 1 hook eye width behind the eye to just over the barb of the hook. Double back to about point level.











Tie in the hackle, back to the barb, and keep the thread above the barb.











Now we are going to tie in the chenille. Place one end of the chenille over the edge of the thread behind the eye, and wrap the thread up to the point. Wind the thread back to the point just above the barb, and do NOT trim the long tail of chenille.











Add Laser Dub to thread and wrap up to about 1 hook eye width behind the hook eye. Do several wraps of bare thread and tie off. 











Pull the micro chenille up over the top of the dubbed hook, and tie it off behind the eye of the hook. Do several wraps of thread to start making the red head.











Do 5 even wraps of the grizzly hackle up to the head, and tie off with the red thread. Do several more wraps of the thread to make a nice head. Tie off with a whip stitch or other knot.











Apply a bead of superglue over the thread.











That concludes the Catawba Worm! Enjoy this easy-to-tie fly!
[/COLOR] 
-Steve


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Another nice tie! It seems like it would be killer for gills and crappie. I'm sure it would be a good terrestrial for trout too..


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I like it! This may be a dumb question, but is it dry or wet?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I like it! This may be a dumb question, but is it dry or wet?


I'd classify it as a dry since it will float...but if a couple wraps of lead were used under the dubbin....  Very easily modified.
[/COLOR] 
Also, to save a little time, you could tie in chartreuse ultra chenille with the black chenille and wrap the chartreuse forward instead of using dubbin. A LOT easier, but a little more expensive...


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it. Will be tying some up. You have been posting lots of good flies, making it tough to decide on something for the swap. Don't want to steal from ya


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

wrc2121 said:


> I like it. Will be tying some up. You have been posting lots of good flies, making it tough to decide on something for the swap. Don't want to steal from ya


Thanks! I actually think a variance of this is going to be my fly provided for the swap...


----------

